# Galère avec commande iPad Air 2 chez Boulanger



## Perahim (30 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai commandé un iPad Air 2 sur le site Boulanger le 22 octobre. Le produit était indiqué comme dispo pour livraison le lendemain 23, comme je l'avais vu en info sur l'appli MacG.
Je reçois une confirmation de commande et une date de livraison Chrono le lendemain.

Mais deux heures plus tard, un email m'avertit que le produit n'est plus disponible, que le fournisseur n'a pas livré et que la livraison est reportée.

Déception et interrogation : comment un produit "disponible" et validé sur une commande avec livraison devient "indisponible" ?
La réponse me sera donnée le lendemain : en fait Boulanger considère "en stock" un produit dont il attend la livraison, mais qu'il n'a pas encore. Curieuse façon de gérer son stock.

Bref, depuis j'ai eu 3 annonces de produits à rentrer en stock, mais pour le moment aucune ne s'est concrétisée. Prochaine livraison donnée : le 5 novembre. mais à force, je suis refroidi...

Et Boulanger encaisse à la commande. Donc autre galère si j'annule pour récupérer les sous...

Boulanger et Apple = pas bon ??


----------



## Nico1971 (30 Octobre 2014)

Perahim a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai commandé un iPad Air 2 sur le site Boulanger le 22 octobre. Le produit était indiqué comme dispo pour livraison le lendemain 23, comme je l'avais vu en info sur l'appli MacG.
> Je reçois une confirmation de commande et une date de livraison Chrono le lendemain.
> 
> Mais deux heures plus tard, un email m'avertit que le produit n'est plus disponible, que le fournisseur n'a pas livré et que la livraison est reportée.
> ...


Désolé pour toi, mais pour moi Boulanger ça fait un bail que c'est fini !!!!! et ça depuis le même problème avec un imac 27" (deux mois de galère et pour finir un remboursement pour aller voir ailleurs) c'est toujours la même histoire avec eux il déclare "produit dispo" et en fait il ne l'on pas, et pas seulement avec des produits Apple.


----------



## Perahim (30 Octobre 2014)

Merci du témoignage, mais j'espère que ça ne va pas durer 2 mois. 
En tout cas, je reste à leurs trousses !!


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2014)

c'est fatiguant les enseignes qui disent des conneries pour faire des ventes...

Boulanger je crois que c'est les pires en terme de produits hors stock!


----------



## dumas75 (30 Octobre 2014)

iPad commandé sur l'Apple Store à 15h
Livré le lendemain à 10h !

Mieux vaut s'adresse à Dieu qu'à ses Saints


----------



## adixya (31 Octobre 2014)

Perahim a dit:


> Merci du témoignage, mais j'espère que ça ne va pas durer 2 mois.
> 
> En tout cas, je reste à leurs trousses !!




Mais pourquoi tu annules pas ?


----------



## Perahim (31 Octobre 2014)

Comme je le sous-entends, l'annulation, si elle est possible effectivement, ne me garantit pas d'avoir mon remboursement rapidement. Je ne roule pas cependant sur l'or, et j'ai attendu 2 ans et 1/2 pour remplacer mon iPad. De plus, je viens également de changer mon iPhone. Le remplacement de l'iPad était prévu, mais pas de cette façon.

Donc, soit j'annule la commande et je perds ma place dans l'ordre des commandes, et je dois attendre plusieurs jours avant que le côté financier soit régularisé (puisque je le redis, Boulanger encaisse à la commande). A mon avis, je ne pourrai pas refaire une commande ailleurs avant 2 ou 3 semaines. Et y aura-t-il du stock ?

Soit je donne encore une chance et espère que la date du 5 novembre (dans 6 jours) sera la bonne.

J'ai jamais été bon au jeu de hasard...


----------



## Skyriders21 (31 Octobre 2014)

Il m'est arrivé la même chose que toi quasiment et j'ai obtenu le remboursement en 48h. C'est fini le temps où les boutiques en ligne mettaient 15 jours pour rembourser, là ils font ça vite. Enfin pour les plus "réputées"...

Après tu peux appeler boulanger pour leur mettre un peu la pression et leur demander quel dédommagement ils comptent envisager pour t'avoir fait miroiter des dates de livraison alors qu'au final rien du tout.


----------



## Perahim (31 Octobre 2014)

Je ne les lâche pas !!
La guerre est rude. J'en suis à deux lettres recommandées, sans réponse de la première (la 2e date d'hier, mais la première d'une semaine).

Je le répète, c'est cette histoire de disponibilité à la commande qui me fait ch... et pour laquelle je veux que Boulanger reconnaisse une erreur.


----------



## adixya (31 Octobre 2014)

Franchement tu as attendu deux ans et demi, es tu a 3 semaines près ?
De ce que je lis tu t'emportes dans un bras de fer avec lettres recommandées etc alors que tu commanderais ailleurs, certes tu auras de l'attente mais du stress en moins et des soucis en moins aussi...

Et tout cas pour quoi ? Pour que "boulanger reconnaisse son erreur" !!
A mon avis il vaut mieux lâcher l'affaire. Ce n'est pas parce que tu estimes que tu es dans ton bon droit que boulanger va d'un coup le reconnaître et se confondre de culpabilité en te suppliant d'accepter leurs excuses...

Enfin bon tu fais ce que tu veux bien entendu...


----------



## Perahim (31 Octobre 2014)

Je comprends ton point de vue adixya, mais je suis comme ça. 
Ras le bol de ces sociétés à rallonge (Boulanger = Auchan = Oney = etc...) où il n'y a plus aucun respect pour le client. 
Alors si je peux les emm... un peu, je le fais. Comme tu dis, je ne suis pas à 3 semaines près, mais si tout le monde se laisse bouffer sur le dos, on donne raison à ces sociétés. Pas d'accord.
Le consommateur a des droits, mais qui les respecte vraiment et qui les fait valoir ?

Je n'ai pas acheté là pour jouer avec eux. 
C'est un magasin comme un autre pour moi au départ. J'achète et il me fournisse le bien acheté.
Après, s'il y a problème, je fais valoir mes droits...


----------



## jeje57155 (31 Octobre 2014)

Je serais toi, j'appellerai, j'annulerais la commande pour le motif de non respect des délais, ensuite une fois le remboursement effectué je l'achèterai ailleurs "ce n'est pas les stocks qui risquent de manquer" et j'enverrai une lettre au siège social du mécontentement total !


----------



## Perahim (31 Octobre 2014)

Ce sera ma décision si la prochaine date "promise" n'est pas respectée.
J'ai quand même parcouru d'autres grandes enseignes, et en général le iPad Air 2 128Go 4G n'est pas disponible (à part l'Apple Store).
Donc on va dire que peut-être Boulanger dit vrai.
Je vais donc laisser passer cette fin de semaine du 1er novembre, et si le 5 y'a rien, j'annule.
Non sans avoir fait remarquer le problème.

Mais ce serait bien de dénoncer encore plus ces histoires de stock "virtuel" quand même. C'est trompeur et mensonger.


----------



## adixya (31 Octobre 2014)

Bah se faire rembourser, aller voir ailleurs et ne plus jamais revenir et le faire savoir à qui veut bien l'entendre  c'est déjà le pire que tu puisses faire pour une société de vente.

Pour les contentieux tu vas te heurter à une machinerie administrative qui fera de l'obstruction sans sourciller.

Après, à toi de voir


----------



## Skyriders21 (31 Octobre 2014)

Demande un geste commercial à boulanger en leur disant que tu es intervenant sur un forum spécialisé dans la micro-informatique/téléphonie. S'ils ne veulent rien entendre post sur le forum "lesarnaques", en général ça clignote en rouge dans le bureau d'un responsable et ils font le nécessaire, car au téléphone ce sont des employés lambdas qui ne peuvent pas faire grand chose... 

Tu peux aussi laisser des avis négatifs sur des sites comme fianet puisque boulanger en fait parti. 

Après, les lettres recommandées c'est un peu désuet et ça sert surtout si tu veux intenter une action en justice à leur encontre mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas.


----------



## Perahim (31 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour ces idées, qui ne manquent pas de sens.

Personnellement, comme je le dis autour de moi, tant que tout se passe bien avec les autres, je ne dis rien et suis même tolérant. Mais dès que je constate de la mauvaise foi ou carrément un abus flagrant, alors là, je suis un peu comme un chien avec son os.

Récemment, Qoqa proposait un article qui m'intéressait à très bon prix. Je ne suis pas forcément client de Qoqa, mais si l'offre est "vraiment" intéressante, je fais comme tout le monde.
Le produit, un couteau Leatherman, que j'ai reçu était en fait une version qui ne devait pas être vendue en France. Je connais les produits Leatherman et j'ai contacté la boîte en Oregon, avec une photo du carton. Ils m'ont confirmé que cette version ne devait pas être commercialisée, ni distribuée, en France. En fait, il manque l'étui dans cette version. Et il coûte moins cher. Sauf que Qoqa dans son annonce, lui donnait la valeur du modèle vendu ici, avec étui. Pas la même chose.
J'ai insisté auprès de Qoqa, faisant valoir les dires de Leatherman, et rapidement, ils m'ont envoyé un étui. De là à avouer leur erreur...

Désolé de l&#8217;aparté, rien à voir avec un iPad !


----------



## cillab (1 Novembre 2014)

Perahim a dit:


> Merci du témoignage, mais j'espère que ça ne va pas durer 2 mois.
> En tout cas, je reste à leurs trousses !!



 et l'APPLE STORE il sert a quoi????  il ne faut pas chercher le baton pour se faire battre


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (1 Novembre 2014)

Boulanger est une enseigne de voleurs !
Mon père a acheté un homme cinéma une forture (sony avec enceintes faites par pionner) et une semaine après ça grésille sans jamais pousser le son à fond. Ils n'ont rien voulu savoir.
Une collègue a acheté un frigo qui est mort 2 jours plus tard, ils lui ont dit d'attendre 2 mois avant qu'il soit echangé (2 mois san frigo^^)
Et, la dernière fois que j'y suis allé, j'ai eu le droit de me faire plaqué contre le mur par un vigile tout ça parce que j'avais mon sac a dos avec moi alors que je venais a peine de rentrer de le magasin (à chantepie 35).
Demande un remboursement si tu ne veux pas d'ennuis.


----------



## Perahim (1 Novembre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> et l'APPLE STORE il sert a quoi????  il ne faut pas chercher le baton pour se faire battre



Désolé, mais j'ai aussi vu de mauvaises aventures avec un Apple Store. Ils ne sont pas plus des anges que les autres.
En fait, il n'y a aucun magasin 100% fiable. C'est souvent une question de chance sur le produit. Au Québec, ils disent "tomber sur un citron".


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (1 Novembre 2014)

Perahim a dit:


> Au Québec, ils disent "tomber sur un citron".



Pwwwaahahahaha J'adore les Québec moi


----------



## Nico1971 (1 Novembre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> et l'APPLE STORE il sert a quoi????  il ne faut pas chercher le baton pour se faire battre




Oui tu as raison, cela m'a servi de leçon, le problème à l'époque (il y a deux ans) c'était la sortie du nouvel iMac et la commande représentée environ 2500 euros et boulanger sachant très très bien y faire avec la naïveté de ses clients me proposa un financement en 4 fois sans frais, au final effectivement je suis passé par Apple directement et vu l'attente j'ai pu indirectement en attendant 4 mois l'avoir en 4 fois sans frais aussi . Enfin voilà pour la petite histoire.


----------



## MacSedik (2 Novembre 2014)

Perahim a dit:


> Désolé, mais j'ai aussi vu de mauvaises aventures avec un Apple Store. Ils ne sont pas plus des anges que les autres.
> En fait, il n'y a aucun magasin 100% fiable. C'est souvent une question de chance sur le produit. Au Québec, ils disent "tomber sur un citron".



je viens de lire tes messages, bon à ta place autant te le dire j'aurai demandé un remboursement direct. Changer de date de livraison à chaque fois il ne faut pas foutre de la gueule du monde... entre temps moi j'ai eu deux livraisons d'iPad Air 2 depuis le 24 octobre achetés depuis l'Apple Store ! Sinon si tu veux attendre le 5/11 demande un geste commercial et ce n'est pas trop demandé ! 
Je n'achète plus chez les enseignes : Darty, Boulanger et même les Premium Reseller... pourquoi ? pour la bonne et simple raison que ce n'est pas le service Apple et qu'il n'y a pas les 14 jours de rétractation (remboursement immédiat et sans broncher de la part d'Apple).


----------



## Perahim (11 Novembre 2014)

Petit suivi de mon histoire.

Comme je m'en doutais, le 5 novembre est passé et rien n'est arrivé. En fait, et à part chez Apple direct (_mais désolé pour certains d'entre vous, j'ai mes raisons de ne pas vouloir y aller directement pour le moment_), je me rends compte que le modèle que je voudrais (Air 2 128Go 4G et gris sidéral) n'est pas si facile à trouver (_pas encore dispo à la Fnac (modèle peu demandé m'a t-on répondu, donc pas encore de stock et Darty ne fait pas de iPad Air 2 4G à priori_).

Donc je vais patiemment attendre encore.

Le seul problème, c'est la façon dont Boulanger s'y prend et on m'a transmis un article du Code du Commerce qui dit absolument le contraire que ce que Boulanger fait.
Dès la commande finie, je verrai avec eux quant à leur façon de vendre "un peu en dehors de la loi".


----------



## adixya (11 Novembre 2014)

Bon courage en tout cas


----------



## cillab (12 Novembre 2014)

bonjour
BOULANGER c'est un marchand de machines a laver
 pour un IPAD AIR 2 128 GO WIFI  c'est chez APPLE


----------



## Nico1971 (12 Novembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Bon courage en tout cas





cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> BOULANGER c'est un marchand de machines a laver
> pour un IPAD AIR 2 128 GO WIFI  c'est chez APPLE



Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

[B a dit:
			
		

> paranormal-wizzzard[/B];12797491]Mon père a acheté un *homme cinéma* une forture (sony avec enceintes faites par pionner) et une semaine après ça grésille sans jamais pousser le son à fond.


Un _homme cinéma_ pour moi c'est un spectateur regardant un film ... je préfère le terme de _home-cinéma_ qui permet de zieuter pourquoi pas ... le film _Paranormal activity_ ...


----------

